# GH and type 1 diabetes



## metsfan4life (May 1, 2017)

Ok so as many of you know... my body is weird as fuk and likes to retain a lot and needs a bunch of stuff to get it going. So I ran my 1st go with GH for increase vs long term effects. I know I know, running it a lot time is a must for the overall health benefits. I ran it for 3mo at 8ius/day M-F. I started with Hygetropin and the blood work came back not too high so I dropped it to run the Jintropin, GH came back at 28 I believe from Labcorp. Ok so my question is this... can GH permanently alter your insulin sensitivity? My blood sugars were running thru the roof while on GH, like 250 on a good day and sometimes over 350. So I had to use a shit ton of slin which cause my Rx to run out and they gave me hell about getting it increase, but I got it increased to 6vials for the 3mo supply. Anyways, sugars are still running high and I have been off for a good while and my sguars are still running 300 and up, it does drop every now and then. Heres the thing, Im on a sliding scale,  1iu : 10carbs, sugar is over 200, take 1 iu for every 50 increase over 200. Legit, itll be 300 and I will simply shoot 20iu and check back 2hrs later, nothing eaten, and its 325 or 275. Im wondering if GH can perm alter insulin sensitivity? My endocrine knows I cycle, hes always baffled taht simply eating eggs will shoot my sugar from 75 in the am up to past 200, i have to shoot slin even eating no carbs. sometimes it shoots up and sometimes it doesnt and the slin causes it to drop. (which is why me cutting bf is difficult b/c my sguars are not stable)

just wondering! any input would be great


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 1, 2017)

I honestly have no idea if the GH will alter your insulin sensitivity as a T1 diabetic. Everything sugar related is completely different than someone who has a functioning pancreas.

Personally, I wouldn't run GH if I was a T1 diabetic hell even Type2. Once your pancreas stop working properly or in your case, not at all, messing with things that mess with blood sugar seems like it would have more risk than reward IMO.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 1, 2017)

This is actually a good question...I just asked Zilla about this recently. Predisposed individuals can have increased risk of diabetes from GH.


----------



## Mind2muscle (May 1, 2017)

So your glucose levels were manageable prior to gh usage?  Also what type of slin are you using?


----------



## metsfan4life (May 2, 2017)

yeah Ive been a type 1 since I was 15yrs (currently upper 20s). Went on a crash diet and pretty sure sickness attacked the pancreas while I was pretty much weighing nothing at the time and immune system was low, only one in family (immediate or distant) that has diabetes, I think only 1 has type 2.But yes, sugars were controllable, Id have a few week or so running high when i cycle, still never determined the cause and neither can the endo dr since usually test can help stabilize patients A1C levels. my A1C usually ranged from 6.2-6.9, occasional 7. last one was like 7.8 and I can only imagine what its going to be considering my daily avg during tests (testing like 8x a day right now to manage and shoot up a ton of slin) is like 290. I use Novolog. However, I was using Humolog but my insurance carrier only provides Novo but considering comparing those 2 seem pointless...i dont think thats it b/c I was using Hlog at the early 1-2.5months of HGH and it still ran high


----------

